# Vans Boots (emigre)



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the Vans Emigre? How well do they hold up, and all that jazz. I just bought a pair tonight, they were the only boots in town that fit well, everything else was too big and my heel slipped. and the emigre's were on sale for $100.
> 
> Just curious as to someone's opinion of the boots.


Vans are usually pretty dependable...i had the same problem with my feet cuz my ankles are narrow...but thanks to my da kine socks the problem is fixed


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yep good for narrow heels
a little to narrow up front for me


----------

